# Sigles / siglas: CDD / CDI contrat à durée déterminée / indéterminée



## Marina64

Bonjour,

Est ce qu'en espagnol le terme "CT" pour Contrato Temporal est utilisé comme nous utilisons tres souvent les termes CDD et CDI en France.
Le but étant d'utiliser cette abréviation sur un CV.

MERCI


----------



## poupounette

No, yo nunca lo he visto, pero espera más respuestas por si acaso


----------



## Domtom

No lo sé seguro, pero no creo que se utilicen abreviaciones curriculares en español. Tú date cuenta que ni siquiera el _curriculum vitae_ se abrevia... ¡con lo cómodo que sería decir sencillamente "ceuve" (que sería como se leería CV).


----------



## totor

Esto de *jeunes CDI*, ¿tendrá que ver con los *contrats à durée indéterminé*?

Y ya que estamos, ¿qué es exactamente un CDI?

Lamentablemente no tengo mucho contexto para darles, porque se trata de una acotación entre paréntesis: *("sois corporate", dit-on aux jeunes CDI)*.

Se trata del libro sobre Google, y la autora está hablando de las frases emblemáticas de la empresa (en este caso, "Dont'be evil").


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

-1- oui
-2- Exactamente lo que dice ser: *contrats à durée indéterminée

*Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Gracias Martine.

Lo que me gustaría saber es si el CDI es un contrato basura (como los clásicos contratos que se hacen firmar a los jóvenes), o si por el contrario es algo realmente deseado.

O sea, ¿cuáles son las características de un CDI, aparte de su duración no especificada.


----------



## Paquita

"indéterminée" significa que puede durar toda la vida ...hasta que te despidan, pero respetando las leyes del trabajo

"déterminée" significa por un mes, o un año o .... lo que está indicado en el contrato


----------



## totor

Gracias, Paquita.

Entonces es todo lo contrario de un contrato basura.


----------



## Tina.Irun

CDI = "contrat à durée indéterminée" corresponde a lo que llamamos un contrato fijo.

CDD = "contrat à durée déterminée" es un contrato temporal. En muchos casos, se asocia al _contrato basura_ que comentas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Si se tratara de contrato Cdi habría "jeunes *en* CDI". Pienso que aquí, "sois corporate", se incita a los jóvenes del* C*ollège *D*es *I*ngénieurs, a los alumnos ingenieros a formar parte de una corporación, a trabajar en una gran sociedad o algo por el estilo.
Un saludo


----------



## chics

Iglesia said:


> CDI = "contrat à durée indéterminée" corresponde a lo que llamamos un contrato fijo.


...o contrato indefinido. Las personas que etán en una empresa con este tipo de contrato son empleados "fijos", por ejemplo: _Ahora que estoy fija me puedo plantear una hipoteca._

Pero debe de ser lo que dice GURB, invitan a los estudiantes o recién licenciados a entrar en su empresa prometiéndoles formar parte de una sociedad, o lo que quieran decir con _corporate_.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ...o contrato indefinido. Las personas que etán en una empresa con este tipo de contrato son empleados "fijos", por ejemplo: _Ahora que estoy fija me puedo plantear una hipoteca._
> 
> Pero debe de ser lo que dice GURB, invitan a los estudiantes o recién licenciados a entrar en su empresa prometiéndoles formar parte de una sociedad, o lo que quieran decir con _corporate_.


 
Hola Chics:

Tienes razón, creo que el término técnico es contrato indefinido, y lo de fijo es más coloquial.

Por lo que comentas, creo que va más por lo de contrato indefinido, es decir, que quieren que como tienen un contrato indefinido sean parte de la empresa. Lo que aquí en España se está poniendo de moda como "ser corporativo"

Pero no estoy nada seguro, cuidado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

¡Ah, pues es eso! los de Google dicen "sé corporativo" a sus empleados con contrato fijo. No "eres fijo" sino "eres corporativo", como que ya es parte de la empresa (en otros contextos diríamos de la familia), será por que eso de _fijo_ ya no hay quien lo crea...


----------



## yserien

Antpax said:


> Hola Chics:
> 
> Tienes razón, creo que el término técnico es contrato indefinido, y lo de fijo es más coloquial.
> 
> Por lo que comentas, creo que va más por lo de contrato indefinido, es decir, que quieren que como tienen un contrato indefinido sean parte de la empresa. Lo que aquí en España se está poniendo de moda como "ser corporativo"
> 
> Pero no estoy nada seguro, cuidado.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Según Gurb se les invita a formar parte de una empresa (cuando aun son recien graduados, no se habla de tipo de contratos, fijo o basura, yo al menos lo entiendo así.


----------



## totor

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, ahora me queda más claro.

Y es posible que el *CDI* se refiera al Collège Des Ingénieurs, como dice Gurb.

Por las dudas, voy a consultarlo con la autora.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy más con la segunda corriente iniciada por *Gurb *que con la primera. 

El Collège Des Ingénieurs está precisamente especializado en la preparación intensiva de los ingenieros recién egresados para su incorporación -en la mayoría de los casos pactada- en grandes empresas como dirigentes.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Estoy más con la segunda corriente iniciada por *Gurb *que con la primera.



Sí, yo también pienso lo mismo después del post de Gurb, Víctor.

Pero por las dudas, ya le escribí a la autora para preguntarle.


----------



## totor

Mis queridos amigos, he recibido respuesta de mi autora, y se trata de *Contrat à Durée Indeterminée*.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus excelentes aportes, que me han hecho comprender el significado de este contrato, así como también la posibilidad de que las cosas no sean como uno cree que son  (cosa que mi testarudez a veces me impide considerar  ).


----------



## Callysto

Comment on dit CDD et CDI en espagnol s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Paquita

Il existe déjà un fil dans le forum; tu le trouves ici
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159275&highlight=contrat+dur%E9e

J'espère que tu y trouveras ton bonheur...


----------



## merisue

Hola

¿Alguien sabe qué significa ser un fonctionnaire en CDD?

La frase: "je travaillai comme représentante en CDD de la diplomatie française"

Gracias

Un abrazo


----------



## anitamendo

Quiere decir: Funcionario con un *C*ontrato de *D*uración *D*eterminada pero es más común decir "*Contrato a término fijo*" (se especifica en el contrato los meses por los que uno es contratado)

Podrías poner tu frase así: "trabajé como representante de la diplomacia francesa con un contrato a término fijo" 

Saludos!

ps: el tipo de contrato que se opone a éste es el contrato en CDI (*C*ontrato de *D*uración *I*ndeterminada), es decir, "Contrato a término indefinido"


----------



## Tina.Irun

> La frase: "je travaillai comme représentante en CDD de la diplomatie française"



No tengo claro que sea "un contrat à durée déterminée".  
Podría ser otra función ya que hablamos de representación y diplomacia.

¿Nos puedes aclarar un poco más su actividad?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tina,

Por lo que he visto en wiki, son "agents contractuels en CDD", en cuanto a representación diplomática se refiere.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

Marina64 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est ce qu'en espagnol le terme "CT" pour Contrato Temporal est utilisé comme nous utilisons tres souvent les termes CDD et CDI en France.
> Le but étant d'utiliser cette abréviation sur un CV.
> 
> MERCI


 

Chez les jeunes en quête de travail:

CDD = Contrat à durée déterminée
CDI = Contrat à durée indéterminée.

Utilisés formalement.

Salut


----------



## merisue

¡Mil gracias a todos!


----------



## Serafina88

Iglesia said:


> CDI = "contrat à durée indéterminée" corresponde a lo que llamamos un contrato fijo.
> 
> CDD = "contrat à durée déterminée" es un contrato temporal. En muchos casos, se asocia al _contrato basura_ que comentas.




Hola, quieria preguntarles ¿por qué lo llaman un contrato basura? ¿Las condiciones no son muy buenas?
Estoy tratando de conseguir un trabajo temporal y tengo varias opciones, pero en todas se usa este tipo de contrato (CDD) y me gustaria saber mas del asunto antes de comprometerme en uno. Vale muchas gracias, 
Fina.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Serafina88, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Tu pregunta se sale de los objetivos de nuestro foro pero ahí va la explicación.
Son contratos (con todo o parte de lo que sigue): de corta duración, de horarios flexibles (la empresa puede llamarte a trabajar en cualquier momento, en la hostelería puedes trabajar 10 horas seguidas un día y después solo una hora durante una semana), sin cobertura total de la sanidad (solo contempla los accidentes de trabajo, si tienes la gripe no cobras nada), sin derecho a paro, el sueldo es mínimo (alrededor de los 600 euros).
Es todo ventajas para el empresario: no tiene que pagar cargas sociales y para el gobierno: le cifra del paro disminuye.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Serafina88

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches Serafina88, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Tu pregunta se sale de los objetivos de nuestro foro pero ahí va la explicación.
> Son contratos (con todo o parte de lo que sigue): de corta duración, de horarios flexibles (la empresa puede llamarte a trabajar en cualquier momento, en la hostelería puedes trabajar 10 horas seguidas un día y después solo una hora durante una semana), sin cobertura total de la sanidad (solo contempla los accidentes de trabajo, si tienes la gripe no cobras nada), sin derecho a paro, el sueldo es mínimo (alrededor de los 600 euros).
> Es todo ventajas para el empresario: no tiene que pagar cargas sociales y para el gobierno: le cifra del paro disminuye.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Buen dia,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y lamento si se salio un poco de contexto, esoty aprendiendo a usar esta pagina.
Gracias otra vez por la información, me es muy util.
Saludos, que tengas buen dia.


----------



## coucoudou

Busco la traduccion de "contrat à durée déterminée" en español si existe este tipo de contrato
Contrat d'embauche à durée déterminée (ou indéterminée)


----------

